# My 1.4L sounds like a diesel engine



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Kinda need a sound byte or something.

Injected engines tend to have audible clicking from the injectors during cold start.....the injectors are opening rather far for the cold start but without hearing yours....

However, if you are saying the engine is now louder than it has been over the last 46k miles you may want to leave it a dealer overnight so they can hear it themselves.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The injectors are pretty loud on these engines, especially at high idle.

The Ecotec 4-cyls have been given the nickname "Eco-Tick". Especially true for the 2.2, but I think it applies to the 1.4 as well. 

Have you heard the direct injection engines in the Accord, Sonata, Elantra, etc? Their injectors are quite noisy as well.

The dual-mass flywheel on my Cruze is noisy and knocks like a diesel for a few seconds, but it's only on a hot start where the car has been sitting for a few minutes and re-started. Usually in the summer.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

can i ask a dumb question what is the daul-mass fly wheele..... i know what a fly wheel is but what is a dual flywheel

btw as to the original post, i have similar noises seems to be just the injectors and the engine warming up... i was concerned to ( still am because thats who i am) but seems to run normal and the sounds go away after 150 degrees. Granted mine is at 18k


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> can i ask a dumb question what is the daul-mass fly wheele..... i know what a fly wheel is but what is a dual flywheel


Same purpose. Becomes a pain when you go to change a clutch.

Here ya go:
Frequently Asked Questions | Honest John


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A dual mass flwheel has a weighted, free moving inerta plate attached to the engine side of the assembly....slightly smaller diameter than the flywhhel itself.
The inertia plate is spring loaded and can move independent of the flywheel by several degrees.
The purpose is to further absorb (smooth) the engines firing impulses as well as aid in a very smooth, linear clutch engagement.

Folks that don't understand it ooooh and aaaah over its presence but it simply reduces vibration and driveline shock.

For more details there is a U tube video of one in action......just enter dual mass flywheel.

Rob


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> During early moring start ups it literally sounds like a diesel engine(this is during idling).


 I wonder if this could be piston slap. Some LS1 engines made similar noise when cold.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think ALL LS1's made it.......and I own one.

Takes the pistons about 3 minutes to expand and shut up.....till then, sounds like I threw a handful of washers into the intake.
It is the result of three things.....rather loose piston to wall clearance, pistons with virtually no skirts and wrist pin location centered within the piston (old way had wrist pins slightly off center, forcing the piston to be slightly side loaded for quiet operation, centering itself once warm.

BTW, this follows the methodology of a well prepared race engine.

The Cruze shares two of these elements.....the centalized wrist pin and the minimul skirt length.
The piston to bore clearance is somewhat tighter (easily done by virtue of the very small bore).

A good ear can hear some degree of piston noise in any cold engine and I can hear it in the 1.4.....mild, but present.

The key to the OP's question is silence once warm.....if a piston did experience a 'collapse' it will announce itself whether cold or hot and never be quiet.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mines loud on cold start, always has been. However after owning an early 2.2ecotec, this thing is quiet in comparison. both engines quiet down onces warmed up.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 1.4L 2LT with 22K miles on it, even in -12*F weather, as quiet as a mouse. Is this something I have to look forward to?

Typically when engine noises start is to remove the serpentine belt before a cold start, just to get this out of the way, then you know for sure if the noise is still there, inside the engine has to be looked up. Use a stethoscope for this.

With the belt off, can hand turn each sheave, well except the harmonic balancer. Limited lubricated ball bearing I call these, and after a bit, that grease gets rock hard. Wolf's high temperature red bearing grease is the best I have found that last the longest. Pop off the seals, clean the balls and races up, check for pits, and then pack it full again.

Need a special tool for the AC compressor idler bearing, just couldn't leave in that retainer ring in so you could pop it out. So in the lathe it goes so I can cut a groove in it and install a retainer ring. From the factory, they are peened it, really started using bad language when I first ran into this. Manual says to repeen them, this is BS, at this time, the cast iron is as hard as a rock and just chips off.

All this BS to save a couple of shims and that ring. If I find a plastic cage in the bearing, in the trashcan it goes, only reliable cage is a riveted hardened steel one.

Getting to old for this BS, just may trade in my Cruze when the warranty runs out. Could kick the bucket at any time, no sense in leaving my money to my kids, LOL. Been doing this kind of stuff since I was ten years old, time for a break.


----------



## abhylash83 (Sep 17, 2013)

okay thanks folks. I think I don't have to worry as quiet a handful of you have experienced the same & moreover the car runs fine and smooth once the engine is warm.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*TONGUE-IN-CHECK* Question: Does your Cruze have a *GREEN gas cap *by any chance (wink,wink)?


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

My cruze sounds like a truck when its cold. louder here and there sometimes. I took it to the dealer about the overly loud tapping noise and they can't find anything wrong. Unless the car dies while driving, i'm not worried as i won't keep it after warranty is up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

beachbaby902 said:


> My cruze sounds like a truck when its cold. louder here and there sometimes. I took it to the dealer about the overly loud tapping noise and they can't find anything wrong. Unless the car dies while driving, i'm not worried as i won't keep it after warranty is up.


How cold are we talking here?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How cold are we talking here?
> 
> Sent from mobile.


so far anywhere from 12F-40F

The loud tapping noise started in September.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

abhylash83 said:


> During early moring start ups it literally sounds like a diesel engine(this is during idling).


I woulda paid extra for this option had it been available to me at the time!

But then again this is coming from someone who added a wait to start light from a diesel to my gas truck because awesome...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

abhylash83 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a 2012 1.4L 2LT cruze with 46,000 miles on it. During early moring start ups it literally sounds like a diesel engine(this is during idling). Once the engine is warmed up I think it sounds normal. Is it something to worry about. Thanks in advance folks.
> 
> ...





beachbaby902 said:


> My cruze sounds like a truck when its cold. louder here and there sometimes. I took it to the dealer about the overly loud tapping noise and they can't find anything wrong. Unless the car dies while driving, i'm not worried as i won't keep it after warranty is up.


Hey there, 

Sorry that you are experiencing these concerns with your Cruze! If you do decide you would like us to look into this for you feel free to reach out via PM. Please provide your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

A few good points in this thread that could lead you to cause of the problem:

- *Injectors are quite loud in these engines (4 cylinders in general)* - This is true, and if you've removed the engine cover, it will make them sound even louder!

The dual fly-wheel concept is indeed correct, but I don't think it would correlate with this problem on "cold starts".

The PCM, or ECM, of your cruze is quite advanced. It knows when the engine is cold, and also knows that for the engine to run at its optimal power level, it needs to warm up! That's why all new cars have some sort of EGR, or exhaust gas recirculation valve. What this valve does is let a tiny bit of exhaust gases into your intake, heating up the air coming into the cylinder, and allowing the engine to warm up quicker. 



The colder it is, the further this valve is opened. That's why on super cold mornings, it may sound louder than usual.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

beachbaby902 said:


> so far anywhere from 12F-40F
> 
> The loud tapping noise started in September.


Did you check the spark plugs? We've seen some loosen up on people. If it's not that, I wouldn't worry about it..

Sent from mobile.


----------

